# Surfstick an Fritz!Box nutzen



## DerrChecker (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Ich bin mir net sicher ob ich meinen Huawei E3531 (Modell: E3531s-2) an meiner Fritz!Box 7330 Betreiben kann ob die Befehlssätze passen usw.

Könntet ihr mir da helfen? Und wenn der net geht, könnt ihr mir einen günstigen USB Surf stick empfehlen oder direkt nen Router der alles in einem hat, 

Am besten wäre es wenn man externe Antennen anstöpseln kann 

Schönen Sonntag Abend!


----------



## Joungmerlin (21. Juni 2015)

Meines wissens nach kannst du keinen UMTS/LTE Stick an der FritzBox 7330 betreiben, da diese keinen Modem Part dafür hat.
Dafür brauch man nen Router der speziell darauf ausgelegt ist. Z.B. den TP-LINK TL-MR3420.
Weiterhin kann nicht jeder dieser Router mit jedem Stick. Eigene Erfahrung...
Für den TP-LINK gibt's aber alternative Firmwares die ihn mit fast jedem Stick zusammenarbeiten lässt.
Leider bin ich aus der Materie etwas raus.


----------



## DerrChecker (21. Juni 2015)

Hey,

Den Router habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber ich habe überlegt entweder mit der Jetzigen Hardware oder dann direkt ein Router der ein 3G/4G Modem Integriert hat um Platz zu sparen 

Wäre toll wenn noch mehr Vorschläge kämen oder einer weiß wie das mit den Befehlssätzen ausseiht!


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2015)

Ich betreibe meine 3490 mit meinem Lidl-Mobile Stick. Der ist auch von Huwei, ich weiß aber nicht genau welches Modell.


----------



## gorgeous188 (21. Juni 2015)

Falsch gedacht. Die 7330 hat an der Seite einen USB-Port für UMTS-Sticks. Der hintere Port zwischen LAN und RJ11 hingegen ist für Drucker oder Massenspeicher.
Hast du den Stick schon? Ich habe seit mehreren Jahren einen ZTE MF100, habe ich einfach mal auf Gut Glück angesteckt und hat funktioniert. In irgendeinem Wiki gab es mal eine Liste getesteter Kombinationen, aber die finde ich natürlich gerade nicht.


----------



## DerrChecker (21. Juni 2015)

Ja den Stick habe ich schon länger, nur wir brauchen auf ner Klassenfahrt nen Wlan netz in das mehrer Rein können 

Deshalb suche ich etwas und am geilsten wären externe Antennen da wir da in Italien sind und ich da net weiß wie gut der Empfang ist :/

Danke für den Tipp schonmal  

Ist des so gut?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2015)

Nur ist die Frage wie du das dann mit dem UMTS im Ausland machen willst. Da solltest du dir ne lokale Sim benutzen, sonst zahlst du so viel wie für die Klassenfahrt nochmal fürs Roaming.


----------



## DerrChecker (6. Juli 2015)

Nein tue ich net da es in Italien net erlaubt ist eine SIM zu kaufen ohne einen Wohnsitz dort zu haben :/

Habe jetzt mal weng verglichen bei Aldi kriege ich ca 1GB Volumen für die 5-6 Tage für knapp 50€ 

Das geht eigentlich noch 

Esseitdem du weißt wie ich da noch günstiger an mehr Volumen komme ohne Vertrag also PRE-PAID 

MFG


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juli 2015)

Ist allerdings die Frage, ob das im Ausland dann auch läuft.


----------

